# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗΣ 200W

## kobi

Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας! Επιτέλους μετά από τόσο καιρό κ τόσεςδιακοπές της κατασκευής, τελικά ήρθε η μέρα που τον τελείωσα! Ο ενισχυτής είναιο Nmos200-TO220 https://sites.google.com/site/quasisdiyaudiosite/nmos-series/nmos200-1. Το μόνο που περιμένω είναι τα δυο ποτενσιόμετρα και να τον βάλω ναδουλέψει για ώρα, έτσι ώστε να δω αν χρειάζεται ψύξη. Σας παραθέτω και μερικές φωτογραφίεςέτσι ώστε να μου πείτε τις γνώμες σας!!!

----------

Hulk (28-07-18), 

marfa (13-06-12)

----------


## Manthosvf

μπραβο καλη δουλεια να σε ρωτήσω γιατι δεν εκανεσ τον μοσφετ ποιο καλος δεν ειναι..

----------


## rep

εσωτερικα πολυ καλη δουλεια μπραβο Βασιλη.

----------


## nick-kovalski

Αξιος!!!

----------


## kentar

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Χρυσόστομο.Εχεις κάνει πολύ ωραία δουλειά εσωτερικά.Τα συγχαρητήρια μου και καλές ακροάσεις.

----------


## DriverKiller

τα χερούλια που έχεις βάλει τα έχω στη κουζίνα στα ντουλάπια μου  :Smile:

----------


## stavros_97s

Μπράβο Βασίλη πολύ ωραίο τον έκανες, ειδικά στο εσωτερικό όπως είπαν και τα παιδιά μεγαλούργησες!  :Biggrin:

----------


## kobi

Σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια παιδιά!!!






> μπραβο καλη δουλεια να σε ρωτήσω γιατι δεν εκανεσ τον μοσφετ ποιο καλος δεν ειναι..



Μάνθο δεν έκανα τον άλλον γιατί τα mosfet ήταν πιο ακριβάαπό ότι αυτά.






> τα χερούλια που έχεις βάλει τα έχω στη κουζίνα στα ντουλάπια μου



Είδες Νίκο, κάνουν για πολλές δουλειές αυτά τα χερούλια :Biggrin:  :Tongue2:

----------


## DriverKiller

> Σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια παιδιά!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Μάνθο δεν έκανα τον άλλον γιατί τα mosfet ήταν πιο ακριβάαπό ότι αυτά.
> 
> 
> 
> Είδες Νίκο, κάνουν για πολλές δουλειές αυτά τα χερούλια



axaxa ναι μια χαρά πολύ καλή δουλειά φιλε μου ωραίος!

----------


## GIGAS

ωραιο  σκαμπουδακι

----------


## rep

> ωραιο  σκαμπουδακι



ειναι προσβλητικο να εχεις κανει τοσο δουλεια με απειρο προσωπικο χρονο και να δεχεσε αυτο το σχόλιο........

----------

KOKAR (13-06-12), 

xrhstos1978 (24-10-18)

----------


## teo_GR

Πραγματικά καταπληκτικός εσωτερικά.
  Αυτά τα διακοπτακια όμως…… ψάξε μήπως βρεις κάτι ποιο όμορφο.

----------


## sakisr

Μπραβο για τη κατασκευη και δυο μπραβο για το κουτι.

----------


## STALKER IX

Επιτελους μια κατασκευη τακτοποιημενη!!!

----------


## ikaros1978

Mπραβο κι απο μενα.Δειχνει μερακι και ορεξη η κατασκευη.Βεβαια οπως ειπαν και καποιοι παραπανω λιγο εξωτερικα θελει βελτιωση.Με το πολυ 10 ευρω θα γινει σουπερ τελειος.Πως? ξηλωνεις την προσοψη (μιας και αυτη φαινεται πιο πολυ) και την δινεις για ηλεκτροστατικη βαφη ενα χρωμα της αρεσκειας σου (θα του πηγαινε πολυ το γυαλιστερο μολυβι) και πιστεψε με θα ηταν χαρμα οφθαλμων.Δηλαδη στους τοσους μηνες που εκανες ολη αυτην την υπεροχη και αξιοζηλευτη κατ εμε προσπαθεια σε 24 ωρες (αν ειναι γρηγορος ο βαφεας) αξιζει με 1000 να το κανεις.
Οπως και να χει παντως ειναι μια κατασκευη και αξιζει συγχαρητηρια,μιας και οπως εχω πει στο παρελθον ακομα και ενα led σε μια μπαταρια συνδεδεμενο ειναι..κατασκευη προσωπικη και οσο χαιρεται αυτος που το κανει δεν το χαιρετε ουτε η μανα του!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

τακτοποιημένο, πολύχρωμο, μαζεμένο, συμμετρικό... (οι μετασχηματιστές λίγο μικροί ρε συ?)

του αξίζει ΠΟΛΥ πιό όμορφη φάτσα!!!

----------


## ikaros1978

> τακτοποιημένο, πολύχρωμο, μαζεμένο, συμμετρικό... (οι μετασχηματιστές λίγο μικροί ρε συ?)
> 
> του αξίζει ΠΟΛΥ πιό όμορφη φάτσα!!!



Kαι γω στην αρχη ετσι την πατησα Γιωργη αλλα δεν ειδες καλα τους τοροειδης απο κατω

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

πράγματι! είναι κρυμμένοι...

----------


## kobi

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τα καλά σας λόγια!





> Mπραβο κι απο μενα.Δειχνει μερακι και ορεξη η κατασκευη.Βεβαια οπως ειπαν και καποιοι παραπανω λιγο εξωτερικα θελει βελτιωση.Με το πολυ 10 ευρω θα γινει σουπερ τελειος.Πως? ξηλωνεις την προσοψη (μιας και αυτη φαινεται πιο πολυ) και την δινεις για ηλεκτροστατικη βαφη ενα χρωμα της αρεσκειας σου (θα του πηγαινε πολυ το γυαλιστερο μολυβι) και πιστεψε με θα ηταν χαρμα οφθαλμων.Δηλαδη στους τοσους μηνες που εκανες ολη αυτην την υπεροχη και αξιοζηλευτη κατ εμε προσπαθεια σε 24 ωρες (αν ειναι γρηγορος ο βαφεας) αξιζει με 1000 να το κανεις.
> Οπως και να χει παντως ειναι μια κατασκευη και αξιζει συγχαρητηρια,μιας και οπως εχω πει στο παρελθον ακομα και ενα led σε μια μπαταρια συνδεδεμενο ειναι..κατασκευη προσωπικη και οσο χαιρεται αυτος που το κανει δεν το χαιρετε ουτε η μανα του!!!



Ναι το ξέρω ότι η πρόσοψη θέλει το κάτι της ακόμα. Είπα να τελειώσω με τις τρύπες και με όλα και μετά να δω τι θα κάνω. Και εγώ σκέφτηκα για βαφή. Σίγουρα δεν θα μείνει έτσι πάντως. 





> τακτοποιημένο, πολύχρωμο, μαζεμένο, συμμετρικό... (οι μετασχηματιστές λίγο μικροί ρε συ?)
> 
> του αξίζει ΠΟΛΥ πιό όμορφη φάτσα!!!




Όχι ρε παιδιά και με 18V/10 VA να πάρω 200W,θα μας πάνε μέσα έτσι και το καταφέρουμε αυτό :Tongue2:  :Biggrin:  :Tongue2:

----------


## KOKAR

> ωραιο  σκαμπουδακι







> ειναι προσβλητικο να εχεις κανει τοσο δουλεια με απειρο προσωπικο χρονο και να δεχεσε αυτο το σχόλιο........



Χρυσόστομε εγω θα το πω με ενα ανέκδοτο.....

Ένας μουσικός έχει χαθεί στη ζούγκλα. 
Ξαφνικά, τον περικυκλώνουν μερικά άγρια λιοντάρια. "Πάει, χάθηκα", σκέφτηκε 
αλλά μετά το πρώτο σοκ, θυμήθηκε ότι η μουσική εξημερώνει ακόμη και τα πιο άγρια ζώα. 
Πήρε λοιπόν το βιολί του, άρχισε να παίζει και τα λιοντάρια κάθησαν γαληνεμένα και τον άκουγαν. 
Τότε, πετάγεται ένα λιοντάρι και τον έφαγε. 
Αγανακτισμένο, ένα άλλο λιοντάρι λέει, "Την έκανε την Μ@λ@κι@ του πάλι ο κουφός!".

----------

Hulk (13-06-12), 

rep (13-06-12), 

xrhstos1978 (24-10-18)

----------


## KOKAR

Μπράβο φίλε, μια πραγματικά ταχτοποιημένη κατασκευή
για πες μας πως ακούγετε ?
υπάρχει περίπτωση να δούμε και κυματομορφες εξόδου με είσοδο απο γεννήτρια ?

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

ακόμα καλύτερα, σε δικάναλο παλμογράφο , Χ-Υ και πηγή οτιδήποτε, να δούμε πόσο καλά η έξοδος ακολουθεί την είσοδο  :Very Happy:

----------


## rep

να πω μια ιδεα περι κουτιων.εχω δει στο e-bay διαφορα μηχανηματα που πουλιουνται και εχουν ενδειξη 'USED -ONLY FOR PARTS'  βγαζεις τα εσωτερικα και βαζεις μεσα οτι θες.

----------


## kobi

Κώστα το ανέκδοτο πολύ καλό!!! Δεν το είχα ξανακούσει. 
Είσοδο του έβαλα από ένα ραδιοφωνάκι τρανζίστορ, ηχεία λίγο τηςπλάκας στα 8Ω, το αποτέλεσμα μου άρεσε πολύ. Και δυνατό και καθαρό. Ένα προβληματάκιμόνο, δεν ξέρω όμως για πιο λόγο…. Η μικρή η ψύκτα ζεσταίνεται λίγο. Δεν ξέρωαν μετά από κάποια ώρα θα υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα. Μάλλον θα πρέπει να βάλω καιανεμιστηράκι…  
Τώρα για κυματομωρφές δεν έχω να σου δείξω μιας και δεν διαθέτωτα μέσα. Θα προσπαθήσω να βρω και θα σου δείξω.

----------


## KOKAR

> Κώστα το ανέκδοτο πολύ καλό!!! Δεν το είχα ξανακούσει. 
> Είσοδο του έβαλα από ένα ραδιοφωνάκι τρανζίστορ, ηχεία λίγο τηςπλάκας στα 8Ω, το αποτέλεσμα μου άρεσε πολύ. Και δυνατό και καθαρό. Ένα προβληματάκιμόνο, δεν ξέρω όμως για πιο λόγο…. *Η μικρή η ψύκτα ζεσταίνεται λίγο. Δεν ξέρωαν μετά από κάποια ώρα θα υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα*. Μάλλον θα πρέπει να βάλω καιανεμιστηράκι…  
> Τώρα για κυματομωρφές δεν έχω να σου δείξω μιας και δεν διαθέτωτα μέσα. Θα προσπαθήσω να βρω και θα σου δείξω.



Βασίλη απο οτι βλέπω υπάρχουν 2 τριμερ πάνω σε καθε κανάλι, με τι γνώμονα τα ρύθμισες ?
πιθανόν το πρόβλημα με την θερμοκρασία να οφείλετε στην ρύθμιση αυτων
με τι ταση τον δουλεύεις ? +/- 50ν που λεει το σχέδιο ?

υ.γ
ανεμιστήρα μην βάλεις γιατι το πιο πιθανό ειναι να σου βάλει θόρυβο !

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

Νομίζω ήρθε η ώρα να επέμβει το πολύμετρο...

----------


## kobi

Το σχηματικό είναι αυτό https://374ef7a1-a-62cb3a1a-s-sites.googlegroups.com/site/quasisdiyaudiosite/Nmos200-TO220schematic.pdf?attachauth=ANoY7cqXkKo3VHCOlsFG  6Xt43cBD5muzzaO2RBkFNlQr_8kppF1pjw99FFrxUFTwrWzEvi-ClTK1oqziYVTBJxhQpZt5ySA_Uk3omI73PQNuNhO7A08R9ZWJp  idLGrzHgkNosv3f61W5QGCSdNxHMQv8gdE59LZtLKSl3ddwZJB  ffX6Ahh2O5LhiWK1-HmJ-W3C-aW_hcl0dmVg2hgCEDsgVp1-lgAKvivJdURHn7uo2IzSmDySHMFU%3D&attredirects=0. 

Οι ρυθμίσεις του που έλεγε μέσα είναι από το ίδιο site. Στην τελευταία σελίδα, https://374ef7a1-a-62cb3a1a-s-sites.googlegroups.com/site/quasisdiyaudiosite/Nmos350-500ConstructionGuide.pdf?attachauth=ANoY7cr94T8pHb  d34nXTbCuHDR_JysUmlbpkq_JRGkGV6W--BwcSAAb8AFrxF6pmt7cWQaDAgqkW9KWCEJH28XTVcdrRlGSWM7  SYXYXS9e1_aBfhZDKL_Opcc8sXNm7s4F66s3wzKz1aLnY0EF4e  e6qe4PZnTrI2n9xYpJvT7pBUAuif8HEhZbExcY348Oef-lPz-JIIk46PM42bqWs5Q2yUDalP4DvsFH5B1QEkDqAFvTrBc5gigjy  bH4AulUZpzigfz_8yaU8Q&attredirects=0. 

Τις έκανα κανονικά τις ρυθμίσεις και έβγαλα τα νούμερα που έπρεπε.Η τάση που μέτρησα με φορτίο (εν ώρα λειτουργίας) ήταν 46 βολτ < 50 βολτ. Δενμπορώ να δικαιολογήσω γιατί ζεσταίνεται έτσι….
Οι φωτογραφίες είναι από τις μετρήσεις που έκανα.

----------


## KOKAR

οι οδηγίες Βασίλη είναι για τον Construction Guide – Nmos350 & Nmos500 power amp modules και εσυ εχεις το Nmos200, λες να ειναι το ιδιο άραγε ?

----------


## Hulk

Aψογος!!! Πολυ καλη δουλεια! Σου ευχομαι καλα ακουσματα!

----------


## kobi

> οι οδηγίες Βασίλη είναι για τον Construction Guide – Nmos350 & Nmos500 power amp modules και εσυ εχεις το Nmos200, λες να ειναι το ιδιο άραγε ?



Ναι Κώστααλλά το μόνο που αλλάζει  είναι τα τελικάτρανζίστορ νομίζω…. Οπότε οι ρυθμίσεις είναι για τα τρανζίστορ οδήγησης. Είναι λάθοςοι ρυθμίσεις που έχω κάνει?

----------


## p.gabr

ΒΑΣΙΛΗ τα συγχαρητηρια μου

Να σαι καλα για την παρουσιαση και τις εξηγησεις

Καλα τελειωματα

----------


## KOKAR

> Ναι Κώστααλλά το μόνο που αλλάζει  είναι τα τελικάτρανζίστορ *νομίζω*…. Οπότε οι ρυθμίσεις είναι για τα τρανζίστορ οδήγησης. Είναι λάθοςοι ρυθμίσεις που έχω κάνει?



τώρα είπες την κατάλληλη λέξη......

----------


## alfadex

μπράβο φίλε πολύ όμορφα πράματα,καλα ακούσματα σου εύχομαι!





> μπραβο καλη δουλεια να σε ρωτήσω γιατι δεν εκανεσ τον μοσφετ ποιο καλος δεν ειναι..



τα irfp 260 mosfet είναι

----------


## KOKAR

Βασίλη για δες της παρακάτω οδηγίες για την ρύθμιση....

Final Set up And Adjustment 

No attempt should be made to set up or test a power amplifier module that is not correctly mounted 
on a heatsink.  Make sure the main power supply is fused and the work area is clear.  First check all 
your work and make sure the output devices are insulated from heatsink.  The set up is done without 
an input or a load connected to the power amplifier.   

1. Check the power supply is operating correctly and verify the rail voltages.  Switch the power 
supply off and check with a multimeter that the rail capacitors have discharged.  

2. Correctly connect the ground, positive and negative leads to the power amp module. 

3. Remove the PCB fuses and replace with 100 ohm 5 watt resistors.  Connect a multimeter 
that is set to the 20 volt scale across the positive rail 100 ohm resistor. 

4. Check that the power supply connections are correct one last time and switch on.  If the 
multimeter reading goes off-scale, turn off immediately and find the problem.  Check also the 
100 ohm 5 watt resistors; they may have gone open cct. 

5. If everything seems ok adjust VR2 to set the output stage bias current, by measuring the 
voltage across the positive rail resistor. Adjust for a reading of 3 volts per output FET pair. I.e. 
For a 6 FET board set for a voltage of 9 volts. This equates to a bias current of 30mA per 
FET pair or 90 mA total. For a 10 FET board set for a voltage of 15 volts.  

6. If everything seems ok, check the output offset voltage and adjust VR1 to achieve an offset of 
less than 10 mV. 

7. All being well switch off, back off the bias  control trimmer (VR2) and replace the 100 ohm 
resistors with 10 ohm 1 watt resistors.  Switch on again and re-adjust VR2 to get 0.3 volts per
per FET pair across the positive rail 10 ohm resistor. 

8. Switch off, remove the resistors and put the fuses back in. Switch on, re-check the offset 
voltage and adjust with VR1 if necessary.  

The amp module is ready, connect the input and output and enjoy. 		

πηγη : http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid...-pls-help.html

----------


## kobi

Κώστα τι ρύθμισηπρέπει να κάνω έτσι ώστε να μην έχω αυτή την υπερθέρμανση???

----------


## kobi

Κώστα το ίδιο έκανα και εγώ. Αυτά λεει και αυτό πουσου έδειξα πρίν. Δες λίγο σττην τελευταία σελίδα από αυτό… https://374ef7a1-a-62cb3a1a-s-sites.googlegroups.com/site/quasisdiyaudiosite/Nmos350-500ConstructionGuide.pdf?attachauth=ANoY7cq0oGoFxF  zVkH4D7Ym5JOpAbLgv8gXb_g2_b8sjM1pIwpPfwS3r3KjDONCK  BVUrJqpI9z-Zqk5Dzup9UcP6rpxcFgPhX1gR9Ed35wBmmMtIG5vnj-0XY9UvhMQzHIyn0mlkFceT6rj4yC_5-08CyiM30cPmy62ZaU0e-HitT84x1j4gdFR2mvDKrdT31pOw3wqO6hzMCiUlHZoSYWqe1Xn  9UiId5qayR6HsAqtNHOMEmn4DYQtX5mTD-aCvcdIqYT5WGJyg&attredirects=0

----------


## KOKAR

5. If everything seems ok adjust VR2 to set the output stage bias current, by measuring the 
voltage across the positive rail resistor. *Adjust for a reading of 3 volts per output FET pair.* I.e. 
For a 6 FET board set for a voltage of 9 volts. This equates to a bias current of 30mA per 
FET pair or 90 mA total. For a 10 FET board set for a voltage of 15 volts.

  εσύ ενα ζευγάρι δεν έχεις ? γιατί το έχεις ρυθμίσει στα 6ν ?

----------


## kobi

Αυτά που λέειέκανα και εγώ. 

Εάντα πάντα φαίνεται ΟΚ προσαρμόσετε VR2 για να ορίσετε το bias φάσης εξόδουτρέχουσα, με μέτρηση του
τάσησε ολόκληρη τη θετική σιδηροδρομικών αντίσταση. Ρυθμίσετε για την ανάγνωση των3 v ανά ζεύγος FET εξόδου. Δηλαδή
Γιαμια 6 FET πλακέτα για μια τάση των 9 v. Αυτό ισούται με ρεύμα πόλωσης της 30mAανά
ΖεύγοςFET ή 90 mA συνολικά. Για ένα 10 FET πλακέτα για μια τάση των 15 v.

6.Αν τα πάντα φαίνεται ΟΚ, ελέγξτε τη μετατόπιση τάση εξόδου και ρυθμίστε VR1 ναεπιτευχθεί μια μετατόπιση της
λιγότεροαπό 10 mV.

Για 2 ζευγάριαθα έχω 2*3=6 βολτ για τη ρύθμιση του VR2 και 10mVστη ρύθμιση του VR1

----------


## KOKAR

Βασίλη ποια είναι που σου ζεσταίνονται υπερβολικά ?

----------


## kobi

Η μικρή η ψήκτρα.Τα Τ6 και Τ7 δηλαδή

----------


## KOKAR

υπάρχει τρόπος να μετρήσεις θερμοκρασία πάνω στην ψήκτρα ?

----------


## kobi

Σε 5 λεπτά πήγε 36 βαθμούς

----------


## KOKAR

μήπως σταθεροποιείτε η συνεχώς ανεβαίνει ?

----------


## kobi

Ε, δεν ξέρω….Μέχρι το πεντάλεπτο ανέβαινε….

----------


## Manthosvf

για δες http://ixdev.ixys.com/DataSheet/97545.pdf 





> μπράβο φίλε πολύ όμορφα πράματα,καλα ακούσματα σου εύχομαι!
> 
> 
> 
> τα irfp 260 mosfet είναι

----------


## Manthosvf

το καθε κανάλι 100 η 200 watt βγαζει?

----------


## andrewsweet4

200βαττ ανα καναλι ειναι ο NMos200...

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

εκτός από το μέγεθος ποιά η διαφορά μεταξύ των 2 εκδόσεων; ΤΟ247/ΤΟ220 ?

Δεύτερον, και σημαντικότερο για μένα, έχει κανείς μετρήσεις παραμόρφωσης ενδοδιαμόρφωσης/ απόκριση φάσματος/ THD? <=== άκυρο, βρήκα online

τους μετασχηματιστές πού τους πήρες; +-35V είναι;

----------


## Manthosvf

αρα πρεπει να αλλαξη τον τίτλο 2χ200βαττ η 400βαττ :P





> 200βαττ ανα καναλι ειναι ο NMos200...

----------


## Dimitris AR

> Η μικρή η ψήκτρα.Τα Τ6 και Τ7 δηλαδή



Με εναν γρηγορο υπολογισμο που εκανα , αυτα τα τρανζιστορ ειναι πολωμενα στα 13mA  με 14mA ( το Τ7 ειναι πηγη ρευματος γυρο στα 14mA ) αρα δεν πρεπει να ζεσταινονται και πολυ , μετρα πτωση τασης στην R15 47Ω ( πρεπει να εχεις γυρω στα 0,65V ) , επισης ενας αλλος τροπος για να μετρησεις το ρευμα των τελικων μοσφετ , ειναι να μετρησεις την πτωση τασης πανω στις R30 η στην  R29 0,22Ω , εκει πρεπει να εχεις γυρο στα 6,6mV για ρευμα 30mA ( μπορει να χρειαστει πολυμετρο ακριβειας ) .

----------


## Costis Ni

Ωραία χωροταξία! Μου αρεέσει που είναι dual mono  :Thumbup1: 
Η μόνη μου αντίρρηση είναι η ψηφιδωτή λαμαρίνα στο πάτωμα. Αλλά μόνο απο αισθητική άποψη.
Τα ποροβληματάκια που τυχόν έχεις θα λυθούν, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση.

----------


## kobi

> εκτός από το μέγεθος ποιά η διαφορά μεταξύ των 2 εκδόσεων; ΤΟ247/ΤΟ220 ?
> 
> Δεύτερον, και σημαντικότερο για μένα, έχει κανείς μετρήσεις παραμόρφωσης ενδοδιαμόρφωσης/ απόκριση φάσματος/ THD? <=== άκυρο, βρήκα online
> 
> τους μετασχηματιστές πού τους πήρες; +-35V είναι;



Γιώργο ναι οι Μ/Σ είναι 220/2*35





> Με εναν γρηγορο υπολογισμο που εκανα , αυτα τα τρανζιστορ ειναι πολωμενα στα 13mA με 14mA ( το Τ7 ειναι πηγη ρευματος γυρο στα 14mA ) αρα δεν πρεπει να ζεσταινονται και πολυ , μετρα πτωση τασης στην R15 47Ω ( πρεπει να εχεις γυρω στα 0,65V ) , επισης ενας αλλος τροπος για να μετρησεις το ρευμα των τελικων μοσφετ , ειναι να μετρησεις την πτωση τασης πανω στις R30 η στην R29 0,22Ω , εκει πρεπει να εχεις γυρο στα 6,6mV για ρευμα 30mA ( μπορει να χρειαστει πολυμετρο ακριβειας ) .



Έκανα τις μετρήσεις που υπέδειξες και βρήκα τα παρακάτω αποτελέσματα

πτώση τάσης στην R15 47Ω ( πρέπει να έχεις γύρω στα 0, 65V)
*0,613 V*

πτώση τάσης πάνω στις R30 η στην R29 0,22Ω , εκεί πρέπει να έχεις γύρο στα 6,6mV για ρεύμα 30mA
*8.4mV*

----------


## Dimitris AR

H πρωτη μετρηση ειναι ενταξει , για τα την δευτερη ρυθμισε το τριμερ ωστε να εχεις 6,6mVπανω στην R30 η στην R29 , για να ειναι ακριβως 30 mA .

----------


## kobi

Μου κάνει λίγο περίεργο που αυτός έχει ένα τόσο δα μέταλλο και εγώ που έχω βάλει πολύ μεγαλύτερη να ζεσταίνεται… 
https://374ef7a1-a-62cb3a1a-s-sites.googlegroups.com/site/quasisdiyaudiosite/nmos-series/nmos200-1/Nmos200_TO-220%202.jpg?attachauth=ANoY7cp8Jiy-2qlOwdwDtxK55Xt9rzOmGqOiTNQ1tbmkqKcUhCLlny6_z5DVUu  JqNe0kT-biqQLueAMO2mVvfhXRSuht6qm5kWOAXE9AJlF1ijFnjjigdWxL  GaXcQw_tgNoM-FjAHuuqdUI6Zxts_8EUEDGGj6MuPluYQA5j2xVNSEylPNiau_b  t_oYRpVTqn2iVMhDFcQ8XHP0e8TJTpwyC82q4akFhsujpkiWqL  dVCkjl-LWlES5T2KzlrC2JpVxKsvlUWelmW&attredirects=0 

Έκανα πάλι μετρήσεις με την αντίσταση των 100Ω και τα ρύθμισα όπως πρέπει. Τον άνοιξα και έβαλα σήμα από ραδιόφωνο (στο τέρμα), χωρίς ηχεία γιατί θα μας έπαιρνε τα αυτιά και πάλι ζεσταίνεται. Μέτρησα την θερμοκρασία του με ένα LM35 και είναι στους 38-39 βαθμούς και συνεχίζει αργά αργα να ανεβαίνει. Η πτώση τάσης πάνω στις R30 η στην R29 0,22Ω , εκεί πρέπει να έχεις γύρο στα 6,6mV για ρεύμα 30mA
*9.2mV* 

Μία ερώτηση να κάνω….. μήπως παίζει ρόλο το σήμα που βάζω? Μήπως είναι δυνατό με αποτέλεσμα να ζεσταίνονται αυτά

----------


## ezizu

Φίλε Βασίλη ,όταν ρυθμίζεις το ρεύμα ηρεμίας σε έναν ενισχυτή,πρέπει να μην έχει σήμα στην είσοδο ( και καλύτερα ακόμα αν είναι βραχυκυκλωμένη με την γείωση ) ,χωρίς φορτίο στην έξοδο και το μετράς μετά από περίπου 10 - 15 λεπτά ,έτσι ώστε να έχουν έρθει τα εξαρτήματα, στην θερμοκρασία λειτουργίας τους σε ηρεμία.Επαναλαμβάνεις την μέτρηση,μετά από περίπου μισή ώρα,επειδή μπορεί να έχεις κάποια μικρή σχετικά απόκλιση και αν χρειαστεί ξαναρυθμίζεις εκ νέου.
Τα τρανζίστορ στα οποία αναφέρεσαι, είναι λογικό νομίζω, να ανεβάσουν θερμοκρασία όταν ο ενισχυτής έχει σήμα στην είσοδο.

----------


## Dimitris AR

Ναι ειναι λογικο να ζεσταινονται τα τρανζιστορ ( Τ6 & Τ7 ) με σημα στην εισοδο και ειδικα οταν παιζει σε εντασεις , ασχετα εαν εχεις η δεν εχεις φορτιο στην εξοδο , διοτι το Τ6 ειναι VAS και το Τ7 ειναι πηγη ρευματος και οσο παιζει πιο δυνατα ο ενισχυτης τοσο θα ζεσταινονται αυτα .

----------


## Dimitris AR

Παντως αυτος ο ενισχυτης ( το κυκλωμα του ) κατα την γνωμη μου δεν πρεπει να εχει και τοσο καλη θερμικη σταθεροποιηση .

----------


## d.antonis

Ωραια και λεπτομερης κατασκευη.Εχει πεσει πολυ δουλεια και φαινεται.Σε τετοιες ομως κατασκευες που μοιαζουν με ενισχυτες pro μηπως χρειαζονται ανεμιστηρες? Βεβαια αν ειναι καποιο θεμα ρυθμισης θα βρεθει αργα η γρηγορα.Πιθανον κατι να δημιουργει ταλαντωση για καποιο λογο η οποια να αυξανεται σταδιακα ανεβαζοντας παραλληλα τη θερμοκρασια.Βρε μπας και ειναι ταξης Α? :Biggrin:

----------


## sv9dri

Ωραία κατασκευή  Μπράβο Βασίλη και καλές ακροάσεις !

----------


## kobi

Δεν ξέρω ρε παιδιά τι στο καλό μπορεί να συμβαίνει. Το θέμα είναι ότι εγώ εντάξει έβαλα ανεμιστήρα, πρέπει όμως να αναπτύσσει θερμοκρασία ή είναι κάτι που δεν δικαιολογείται… γιατί αν είναι κάτι μη επιθυμητό ο ανεμιστήρας δεν θα λύσει το πρόβλημα παρά μόνο το καλύπτει.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

να πω εγώ τη παπάτζα μου; αντικατέστησε το τρανζίστορ... ζεσταίνονται τα αντίστοιχα τρανζίστορ και στα 2 κανάλια ή μόνο στο ένα κανάλι; 

να σου πω... έπαιζαν μια χαρά και τα 2 κανάλια του 2χ40 μου... Αλλά η ψύκτρα του ενός καναλιού ζεσταινόταν αρκετά περισσότερο από την ψύκτρα του άλλου καναλιού. Μετά από ξεκώλιασμα στο ψάξιμο και λύσιμο δέσιμο ΟΛΩΝ των στοιχείων της πλακέτας (ακόμα και διασταύρωση με spare parts από ΤΡΙΤΗ αγορά του κιτ του ενισχυτή) κατέληξα στο ότι τον είχε πιεί ο tda2030... τον αντικατέστησα και οκ... επίσης έπαιζε και ένα θεματάκι, στους 3 ενισχυτές που πήρα, οι 2 είχαν tda2030 ο ένας είχε tda2030a η διαφορά αυτών ότι ο a άντεχε δύο τρία volt τροφοδοσία παραπάνω... Είχα και ένα καμμένο tp3055 τέσπα

κοίτα μην είναι γκάου κανένας τελεστικός ή κανένα τρανζίστορ... όχι πως ξέρω και πολλά, αλλά παρόμοιο θεματάκι είχα και γω: έπαιζε οκ αλλά ζεσταινόταν πολύ το ένα κανάλι.

*τους τοροειδείς πού τους τσίμπησες;*

----------


## kobi

Γιώργο καλημέρα! Το θέμα με την θερμότητα το έχω και στα δύο. Τώρα να έχουν λάθος και τα δυο ή να κάηκε το ίδιο πράγμα και στα δυο το θεωρώ λίγο παράλογο…. Τους Μ/Σ τους πήρα από τον Γιατρά απ ότι θυμάμαι στα 43 ευρώ.

----------


## kostasde

Βασιλη  ωραια κατασκευη συμαζεμμενη μπραβο σου .Οσο για τα drivers τα δουλευει σε ταξη Α και αρκετα σκληρα πολωμενα γυρω στα 13-15mA Δεν εχουν προβλημα εκτος και αν ειναι μαιμου Τον εχω φτιαξει και εγω και λειτουργει αψογα το μονο του προβλημα κοβει ασυμμετρα. Την αρνητικη ημιπεριοδο την κοβει γρηγοροτερα απο την θετικη υπαρχει στο νετ μια διορθωση αλλα δεν μπηκα στον κοπο να το κοιταξω παραπανω Σε μενα λειτουργουν πανω απο ενα χρονο 2 σετ χωρις προβλημα .Και παλι μπραβο για την ωραια δουλια σου

----------


## kobi

Κώστα μπορείς να μας δείξεις καμία φωτογραφία από τον δικό σου ενισχυτή? Να δω τι ψήκτρα έχεις και εσύ. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι μαϊμού…. Τα πήρα από τον φανό τα υλικά. Δεν νομίζω να είναι μαϊμού…. Ποτέ μη λες ποτέ βέβαια…

----------


## kostasde

Τωρα δυστυχως δεν εχω τη δυνατοτητα αλλα εβαλα απο τροφοδοτικα υπολογιστων την ψυκτρα που εχουν μεσα ..http://www.purediy.gr/forum/index.php?topic=734.0  Εδω τον εχω βαλει σαν τελικο σε εναν SU-A707

----------


## spirakos

Επιτελους το τελειωσες το μηχανημα, συγχαρητηρια λοιπον
Μου αρεσει πολυ το στησιμο μεσα, ελπιζω να αξιζε ο κοπος και ο ηχος να ειναι ανταξιος
Τα 200βαττ που υποσχεται τα δινει? Αν ναι με τι καταναλωση?
Καλες ακροασεις!

----------


## kostasde

Και για να ειμαστε σωστοι  τα driver που εγραψα ποιο πανω ειναι τοποθετημενα μαζι με τα εξοδου στην μεγαλη ψυκτρα αυτα ειναι το predriver και η πηγη ρευματος τα οποια και αυτα πρεπει ναναι γυρω στα 10 με 12mA και φυσικα το perdriver ειναι σε ταξη Α .Σπυρο τον ειχα μετρησει αλλα δεν εχω αυτη τη στιγμη τιποτε γιατι εχασα εναν εξωτερικο δισκο το μονο που θυμαμαι ειναι οτι κλιπαριζε ασυμετρα η αρνητικη πλευρα ποιο γρηγορα οπως εγραψα και ποιο πανω

----------


## kobi

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Σήμερα έγιναν οι μετρήσεις του ενισχυτή. Να σας δώσω μόνο μερικά αποτελέσματα που βγήκαν. Πριν από αυτά όμως να ευχαριστήσω τον Κώστα που με βοήθησε να παρθούν οι μετρήσεις. 

Μέγιστη τάση εξόδου 24,7 βολτ
Τάση λειτουργίας 48 βολτ 
Με σήμα ημίτονο και φορτίο 8Ω 
Μέγιστη ισχύς εξόδου 72 βατ (όχι 100 όπως λέγεται) με 0,03% παραμόρφωση
1 βατ, 8Ω, 1ΚHz  0,03% παραμόρφωση
1 βατ, 8Ω, 10ΚHz 0,13% παραμόρφωση
1 βατ, 8Ω, 20ΚHz 0,23% παραμόρφωση

----------


## kobi

Παιδιά καλησπέρα. Σήμερα σκέφτηκα μήπως θα πρέπει να βάλω και κάποιο θερμικό στο κύκλωμα… Τι νομίζεται εσείς? Στους πόσους βαθμούς θα πρέπει να είναι και ποιο κομμάτι του κυκλώματος θα πρέπει να κόβει (είσοδο- έξοδο- τροφοδοσία)?

----------


## Dimitris AR

> Και για να ειμαστε σωστοι  τα driver που εγραψα ποιο πανω ειναι τοποθετημενα μαζι με τα εξοδου στην μεγαλη ψυκτρα αυτα ειναι το predriver και η πηγη ρευματος τα οποια και αυτα πρεπει ναναι γυρω στα 10 με 12mA και φυσικα το perdriver ειναι σε ταξη Α .



    Κωστα , συγκεκριμενα το Τ6 ειναι VAS ( Voltage Amplifier Stage ) και το εχω αναφερει στα post #50 και #56 . 
      Επισης κατα την γνωμη μου απο τις μετρησεις που εκανε ο Βασιλης φαινεται οτι εχει σχετικα καπως υψηλες παραμορφωσεις στα πριμα για ενισχυτη με τρανζιστορ , αυτο μπορει να οφειλεται στα μοσφετ IRF840 που κατα πολλους δεν ειναι και τα καλυτερα μοσφετ απο ηχητικης πλευρας , βεβαια ολα αυτα ειναι θεμα γουστου , το θεμα ειναι οτι αμα αρεσει στον κατοχο - κατασκευαστη τοτε κανενα προβλημα .

----------


## kostasde

Δημητρη εχεις απολυτο δικιο το Τ6 ειναι VAS απλα καμμια φορα απο κεκτημενη ταχυτητα γινονται λαθη και ενω τοχες επισημανει και εσυ και τωχα διαβασει  Εγω τον εχω φτιαγμενο με τα IRFP250 δεν εχω τις μετρησεις δυστυχως Αλλα  βλεπω οτι εχει χαμηλοτερη παραμορφωση σε φουλ ισχυ .Βεβαια ο Βασιλης δεν αναφερει σε ποια συχνοτητα Ισως ναναι και απο το σημειο κρος αν εχει χαμηλο το ρευμα ηρεμιας των εξοδου Εχω την εντυπωση οτι και στο σημειο κρος ειχε ενα σκαλοπατι  το οποιο λυθηκε με ρευμα ηρεμιας υψηλοτερο δεν ειμαι ομως σιγουρος θα πρεπει καποια στιγμη να τον ξαναβαλω στον παγκο

----------


## Dimitris AR

Κωστα εχεις και εσυ δικιο , οντως μπορει η μεγαλυτερη παραμορφωση να οφειλεται στο οτι εχει χαμηλο ρευμα ηρεμιας ο ενισχυτης , παντως εγω δεν τον εχω φτιαξει  και εχω χρονια να φτιαξω ενισχυτη με τρανζιστορ αλλα πεφτει λιγη μελετη σε σχεδια με τρανζιστορ  ( ειμαι πιο πολυ λυχνιακιας ) μαλιστα αυτες τις μερες κανω μια μελετη για να φτιαξω εναν ενισχυτη ( δικο μου σχεδιο ) με τρανζιστορ και μαλιστα με εναν τελεστικο να οδηγει τα driver και τα τελικα τρανζιστορ ( sorry λιγο off topic ) .

----------


## sakis

ενα πραγμα το οποιο δεν εχεις προσεξει και παιζει καποιο ρολο ειναι τα βυσματα της εισοδου που δεν ειναι μονωμενα απο το σασσι ...με αυτη την λογικη πλεον το μηχανημα σου δεν ειναι και τοσο  dual mono  απο την στιγμη που κοινα η γειωση απο το σασσι ισχυει και για τα δυο καναλια ...επισης με τα βυσματα αυτου του τυπου ειναι και πιθανον να εχεις και καποιο βομβο ο οποιος οφειλεται σε  ground loop . 

Tελος ειμαι ευτυχης που προλαβατε και μαζεψατε το θεμα των ποσων βαττ βγαζει πριν παρασυρθω και αρχισω τα στολισματα ....  :Tongue2:

----------


## spiroscfu

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Σήμερα έγιναν οι μετρήσεις του ενισχυτή. Να σας δώσω μόνο μερικά αποτελέσματα που βγήκαν. Πριν από αυτά όμως να ευχαριστήσω τον Κώστα που με βοήθησε να παρθούν οι μετρήσεις. 
> 
> Μέγιστη τάση εξόδου 24,7 βολτ
> Τάση λειτουργίας 48 βολτ 
> Με σήμα ημίτονο και φορτίο 8Ω 
> Μέγιστη ισχύς εξόδου 72 βατ (όχι 100 όπως λέγεται) με 0,03% παραμόρφωση
> 1 βατ, 8Ω, 1ΚHz  0,03% παραμόρφωση
> 1 βατ, 8Ω, 10ΚHz 0,13% παραμόρφωση
> 1 βατ, 8Ω, 20ΚHz 0,23% παραμόρφωση



Βασίλη συγχαρητήρια και καλοάκουστος,
να σου κάνω μια ερώτηση της μετρήσεις παραμόρφωσης πως τις έκανες?

----------


## sakis

παντως το σιγουρο ειναι οτι για να αυξανει η παραμορφωση τοσο πολυ σε ψηλες συχνοτητες κατι δεν παει καλα ....

----------


## spiroscfu

Εμένα δεν μου έκανε εντύπωση αυτό (λογικό μου φαίνεται),
αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι 0,03 (στο περίπου full) με 0,03 στο 1W.

----------


## kobi

Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Μετά από πολύ καιρό αποχής είπα να ξαναεπανέλθω! Σας παρουσιάζω την πρόσοψη του ενισχυτή. Σίγουρα με μια ηλεκτροστατική βαφή θα ήταν ακόμα καλύτερο αλλά δεν ξέρω που να πάω κ που να ψάξω… (αν ξέρει κάποιος εννοείτε ότι θα ήθελα να μου πει). 
Θέλω να μου λύσετε ένα προβληματάκι που έχω όμως με τα VU meter. Το σχέδιο είναι αυτό της φωτογραφίας. Τα led όμως δεν ανάβουν σε όλο το φάσμα της έντασης του ήχου και το τριμερ που έχει για τη ρύθμιση του ήχου δεν κάνει πολύ δουλειά. Τι τιμές αντιστάσεων πρέπει να βάλω ώστε να το πετύχω? Η μέγιστη τιμή της τάσης εξόδου του ενισχυτή είναι στα 25 βολτ. Μήπως να βγάλω την προενισχυση από το κύκλωμα?

----------


## kobi

Παιδιά καλησπέρα! Είπα να βάλω κάποιο θερμικό διακόπτη στον ενισχυτή. Πόσους βαθμούς όμως θα πρέπει να είναι? Τα irf840 αντέχουν 150, όπως και τα mje340 αντέχουν 150 βαθμούς. Είπα για κάτι τέτοιο http://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-Thermodisc-Thermal-Switch-Close-80-degree-Celsius-Active-Circle-Flat-Feet-/180859496802?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a1c10  e962

----------


## kobi

Καμία απάντηση…?

----------


## d4rkj0hny

Μπορεισ να αναρτησεις τα σχεδια απο τισ πλακετες σου και τα υλικα που χρησιμοποιησες ωστε να μπορεσουμε να το κανουμε κιαλοι....?

----------


## Apostolh

Καλησπέρα έχεις κάνει πολύ καλεί δουλειά φιλέ μου μου άρεσει παρά πολύ και θέλω να το κάνω και εγώ αλλά μία ερώτηση έχω τι μετασχηματιστή χρησιμοποιείς και τι τάση με ρεύμα???

----------


## Apostolh

Ασε διάβασα τα μηνύματα και είδα ότι είναι 35-0-35 AC να κανω μια άλλη ερώτηση κατάφερες να λύσεις το πρόβλημα με την θερμοκρασία που είχανε τα T6 και Τ7 και αν υπάρχει σχηματικο για το κύκλωμα για την τροφοδοσία??

----------

